# Gas fireplace comparison



## edestino (Mar 8, 2015)

We are looking to purchase a gas fireplace to heat a room 15x19, vaulted ceilings. We are doing a complete tear out of a heatilator and brick surround. We have it narrowed down to Mendota FV41, Majestic Onyx and Marquis Bentley. We've chosen these based on looks alone and we are looking for someone to give us an idea on the quality of each. The Mendota has the best look but comes at a much higher price tag.


----------



## edestino (Mar 8, 2015)

edestino said:


> We are looking to purchase a gas fireplace to heat a room 15x19, vaulted ceilings. We are doing a complete tear out of a heatilator and brick surround. We have it narrowed down to Mendota FV41, Majestic Onyx and Marquis Bentley. We've chosen these based on looks alone and we are looking for someone to give us an idea on the quality of each. The Mendota has the best look but comes at a much higher price tag.


I should also note that we are not opposed to other brand suggestions, if anyone has a recommendation.


----------



## Ironhorse74 (Mar 8, 2015)

edestino said:


> We are looking to purchase a gas fireplace to heat a room 15x19, vaulted ceilings. We are doing a complete tear out of a heatilator and brick surround. We have it narrowed down to Mendota FV41, Majestic Onyx and Marquis Bentley. We've chosen these based on looks alone and we are looking for someone to give us an idea on the quality of each. The Mendota has the best look but comes at a much higher price tag.




Mendota has much higher quality. Heavier construction and much better flames. Majestic was just purchased by another company and is in transition.


----------

